# night time fishing



## olilly (Mar 3, 2008)

has anyone been fishing nights at the bob sikes?


----------



## costa_delmarfisher_1988 (Oct 27, 2008)

yes, I've been fishing the bob sykes between 7-12p.m. for the past 4 -5 weeks. I've caught a minimum of 2 reds every time I've gone except for last night because it was so calm and the current wasn't really moving, and i guess the fog might have something to do with it too.. just wasnt a good night.


----------



## roofordie (Sep 24, 2008)

> *olilly (12/18/2008)*has anyone been fishing nights at the bob sikes?


Konz goes out there, ask him


----------



## Smarty (Nov 23, 2008)

Plenty of blues out there hitting strip bait.


----------



## roofordie (Sep 24, 2008)

Went last night. a couple blues and a red.


----------

